

Layers of temp agencies save WalMart money via illegal working conditions - DiabloD3
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/20/new-blue-collar-temp-warehouses_n_1158490.html?view=print&comm_ref=false

======
paulhauggis
The title was changed, and it's wrong. The conditions are bad (what warehouse
job isn't?). But, I didn't see anything illegal in this article.

If you don't want a job like the one described, educate yourself (the Internet
now gives anyone the ability to learn some sort of skill for free).

The women in the article is certainly mentally and physically capable of
learning a new skill and getting a better job. My question is: Why isn't she?

